# Why is the GPU Load not being displayed?



## ericmelse (Nov 15, 2010)

Why is the GPU Load not being displayed? (I am running the tests of Geeks3D GPU Caps Viewer?) (and, yes, I have ticked the 'continue refreshing' box.)

http://www.coloritto.com/test/TechPowerUp GPU Report 2.png


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to TPU. I see W1z's great software has attracted another forum member. I realize you are here to post a problem but most in your shoes end up sticking around. 

I had the same problem on my GTX 460 recently. I was told here it should work but it would not update ever like yours. My 5850 is back in and need to try again but iirc that worked ok in the past.

Anyone?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 15, 2010)

i think the 9600 gt does not have support for this feature and the nvidia driver incorrectly reports it as available


----------



## Derek12 (Nov 15, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i think the 9600 gt does not have support for this feature and the nvidia driver incorrectly reports it as available



I have a 9500 GT and GPU Z read, GPU, memory controller and video engine loads correctly with the latest drivers (with older ones only reads 0% all the time)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 15, 2010)

But my 460 should have worked right W1z? I tried a few diff 3D apps at a few diff points in time.


----------



## ericmelse (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all respondents,
Thanks for helping me. Meanwhile, I have updated my NVIDIA driver to 260.99, and, now it does work real nice.
So, thanks again, much obliged.
Issue closed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 15, 2010)

Interesting. Maybe I was running an unsupported beta driver or something.


----------



## RenanMotta (Nov 21, 2010)

I had the same problem some days ago >>  GPU-Z is not showing 'GPU Load' of my 9500GT

Just update the drivers.


----------



## ericmelse (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes indeed, RenanMotta, thanks for your response, but I already did so some time ago (see my message of Nov 15, 2010 07:06 PM).
Kind regards


----------



## Kursah (Nov 21, 2010)

I have seen some 9600GT's that show nothing more than clocks, GPU temp, Fan speed in GPU-z. Could be a lower-end piece that has limited monitoring support through drivers. Odds are that's your situation..no way around it but a different vid card if that's the case. Nothing GPU-z is doing wrong, just a limitation of what it can read due to card design.


----------

